# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Exped down mats

## Wildman

Any good? look warm...

----------


## outdoorlad

Hope so, just picked one up at Bivouac sale, 20% off. My mate swears by them.

----------


## Wildman

Yeah was considering it too. Look light, warm, and pack down small...

----------


## craigc

grab one. best night sleep I have ever had in the bush, warm and comfortable. Normally I can't sleep on the first night, I toss and turn; I got a Exped Down Mat and have not had any problems sleeping.
The pump takes bit of getting used to, but once that is sorted, it's easy.

----------


## Steve338

What model exped mat did you get *CraigC*?

Looking at reviews some have an external bag pump and others have an inbuilt pump- which one have you got?

Cheers

----------


## craigc

Steve. Mine has the inbuilt pump and is around 1m long. I always use mats around 1m long, as the bulk of all that extra length seems a bit unnecessary as it is really just your hips and shoulders you are trying to keep off the ground. I put my head on bunched up cloths and my feet on my pack/dog!
I'd put up a picture if I knew how? Do they need to be really small (VGA) or something.

----------


## gimp

I've got the... 7XS? It's ok. Warm, bit heavy. Apparently they don't like getting wet.

----------


## Wildman

Heavy compred to what though gimp? They seem pretty light compred to a normal therma-rest type thing...

Wet as in on the inside or on the outside?

Thanks guys,

----------


## gimp

It's like 500 or 700 grams or something, there's a thermarest (Neo-air??) that while much thinner and no doubt colder also is like 200 grams or something

Exped works and I can't be bothered changing so

----------


## Steve338

I just bought a Neoair off ebay, 400grams Regular size, $150 NZ incl freight and they are $399 at Bivouac. Man they try to bend us over here!!!

The only downside to those expeds is the weight- I dont reckon its cold enough here to justify really

----------


## Wildman

Depends on how small your sleeping bag is I guess for how warm you need your mat to be...

----------


## Steve338

True there are some pretty light bags now

----------


## craigc

Steve, I just weighed my Exped Downmat 7 (short) and it was 640 grams, I was surprised; it did not feel that heavy. I've tried a Neoair in the shop and it felt nice and soft. I've heard they can puncture quite easily; so be careful where you place them on the ground.
I'm looking forward to a combined gear/hunting report...

----------


## Steve338

Yes I read Greg Duleys review on the neoair, I either use a bivvy bag or now the hubba hubba with footprint so punctures should not be an issue. Matagouri is the worst and it put a hole in my old thermarest a few years ago.

A good nights sleep is real important in the bush, like you Craig I used to have a crap first sleep and then get better from there. 

I now take an oztrail pillow with me and stuff the down jacket into it- absolutely magic!!

----------


## craigc

yeah, might have to invest in a pillow... Don't tell anyone though...

----------


## outdoorlad

Steve, how do you find the Hubba hubba? & do you reckon you need the footprint?

----------


## madjon_

> yeah, might have to invest in a pillow... Don't tell anyone though...


MT winecask bladder,1 for pillow,1 for camp water :Cool:

----------


## MassiveAttack

I brought a couple of down mats recently after lusting after them for a while.

XS Downmat 7 for the mrs when we camp with the kids or for me when I have to carry it.
L Synmat 9 for me when we camp with the kids or I sleep in the carpark.

Xped have lighter mats now that are just as light as the neo air.   Look for the ultralight synmats.  They are lighter than the one I brought due to the fact that they have less insulation (200g synmat 9, 150g synmap 7, 50g ul synmat) so you can take your pick as to your weight\warmth trade off.

Do bear in mind that if you use a downmat then you can save weight on the sleeping bag as you are loosing less warmth to the ground.  Conversely if you buy a super lightweight mat and then have to take a bivi bag or tent in dry weather to avoid punctures then you are not really saving anything.

----------


## Steve338

Really like the hubba hubba. Light enough to take on yr own and room for two. Easy pitch. Got the footprint and i think its necessary as the floors are light. Footprint also good for multi pitch just with outer. I should do a review

----------


## MassiveAttack

Neoair was the lightest mat for a while there but exped have beaten them this year.

MSR NeoAir Trekker™ torso  weight 450g R value 2  - 119cm x 63cm  thickness 6.3cm
Exped SynMat UL 7 Small     weight 430g R value 3.1 - 163cm x 52cm thickness 7cm

Exped sounds like the clear winner if you want the lightest mat possible.   Neo air is a inflatable mat with a reflective layer on one side to retain heat.  Synmat is a inflatable mat with synthetic insulation inside.  In theory the insulation is laminated to the top and bottom of the mat for maximum loft.

----------


## greendog243

Just scored and XPed 7 xl today at Bivouac.....after reading a couple of threads on the subject and getting a thumbs up from Tim (cleaky) about his.
Looking forward to road testing the sucker asap. Might in fact spend a night in the barn with the mutt just to aclimatise myself with the new bed ....i'll purposely anoy my lovely wife tils she reminds me, "the house is mine, you've got a barn and 50 acres....."and then i'll go and live in my barn for a night.... :Thumbsup:

----------

